# Lakers: Mid season discussion



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Obviously game threads arent happening these days so I thought we could combine thoughts/gripes/analysis to one general thread.

So holy shit the Lakers have the best record in the entire NBA over the last 10 games....8-2

Lakers have already beat last seasons 18wins. We are at 19 wins with 34 games left to go! Six games back of the 8th seed.

After a brital schedule in December and then not knowing how to win without Lonzo they have really hit a stride.

Ingram is now solidly improving
Lonzo's shot isnt totally horrendous.
Randle is still a bull in a China shop but producing very well when engaged
The Bald Mamba Caruso should take ALL of Ennis's minutes.
Clarkson is in discussion for 6th man of the year
King Kuz, the Celtic Killer, is the steal of the draft by FAR and certainly in discussion for ROY. This kid has got the moves, the shot, and the mindset...Im really excited about him.
Josh Hart is a baller and great on D

Dumping Randle and Clarkson to get cap-space for two max FA isnt as enticing these days with them and the team playing so well. They should stay at least until the end of the year and then decide what choices the Lakers have.

I dont want Lebron within 1000 miles of this team. Dont need his drama, his posse, his ego, and his cap space eating contract.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Free Throw's.....we need a free throws guru....at least two more wins if we shoot just the league average...I cant believe how bad they are at free throws


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Agree with most of your points, save the Lebron discussion for the offseason. 

I'll add one. Luke has really come into his own as a coach as well. Not just because we're winning. Using a lot of the players better, running better sets, out of bounds plays. With the exception of Ennis still getting playing time, the rotations have been MUCH better. Very pleased with his progress as a coach. I have to remind myself that he's relatively new at this as well, and has a team full of <24 year olds. 

Can't help but think something was coming from up top regarding Randle in particular but also the way KCP was being treated (like he was special). It's as if Luke finally went to Maginca and said if I can't play my best guys, I'm going to lose this locker room and they finally said ok. Idk, maybe I'm reading too much into it. 

Anyway, excited about the team. With Lonzo in the line-up, I at least feel like we have a chance against most teams, and the wins don't feel like flukes. We have been winning without him, but still really need him, IMO.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Lost in all of this is that KCP has been objectively pretty bad on both sides of the ball. He was supposed to be the veteran coming in to give this team consistency and leadership on the wing. Instead, he has cost himself a lot of free agent money.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

RollWithEm said:


> Lost in all of this is that KCP has been objectively pretty bad on both sides of the ball. He was supposed to be the veteran coming in to give this team consistency and leadership on the wing. Instead, he has cost himself a lot of free agent money.


Last month he was HORRIBLE and for some reason thought he should shoot it a ton...Im certainly not in love with the guy but he was dealing with going to jail and not allowed to travel with the team because of his previous DUI conviction. His bad play was at that time. Since then he has improved.

I think he solid on defense and effort...no?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> Agree with most of your points, save the Lebron discussion for the offseason.
> 
> I'll add one. Luke has really come into his own as a coach as well. Not just because we're winning. Using a lot of the players better, running better sets, out of bounds plays. With the exception of Ennis still getting playing time, the rotations have been MUCH better. Very pleased with his progress as a coach. I have to remind myself that he's relatively new at this as well, and has a team full of <24 year olds.
> 
> ...


I agree with you.

I think a lot of the improvement can just be getting familiar with each other and learning what to do on both sides of the ball until it becomes instinctual. FWIW on social media they all really seem to like each other, good sense of "all for one".

I really think they can compete with any team these days. When they play "right" they are damn tough to beat. Great ball movement and hustle these days on defense.

This last Raptors game I will give them a break. They couldnt make wide open shots. Long flight and a funky starting time. Hope they get back in the groove next game.

The +/- for ALL players when Ennis is on the court vs Caruso is night and day. Sorry Ennis, I know you are trying, but you suck ass. Caruso keeps that uptempo pace we want when Lonzo is in there. Smart player.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that big losing streak (+ Lavar's big mouth) had the media being pretty tiresome - let's see, they're playing GSWx2, POR,OKCx2, Minnesota, and Houston and at any time throughout are missing 2-3 starters - were they supposed to win those games? the only two real chances they had in that run were Memphis and Charlotte (and in the Memphis game they were missing Ball and Lopez)

the defense is actually starting to look decent

early in the season I told my Boston buddy that I would be pretty content if Lonzo were to average a Darrell Walker 'triple double', which he more or less is

shooting woes continue

what's happened to Zu?

my wife thinks Caruso's facial hair is disgusting, her words "who is that ugly mother fucker?"

Kuzma!!!!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I think he solid on defense and effort...no?


Not in the games I've seen, but then again I've probably only watched maybe 7-to-10 Lakers games this year. They haven't been near the top of my League Pass rankings since the very beginning of the season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

My view on signing Lebron:

It would be like when the Angels signed Albert Pujols on already the backend of his career to that insane amount of money/time...and then bit them in the ass because nobody beats father time.

I dont think Lebrons skills will deteriorate that quickly...but that would be a huge concern for me


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> that big losing streak (+ Lavar's big mouth) had the media being pretty tiresome - let's see, they're playing GSWx2, POR,OKCx2, Minnesota, and Houston and at any time throughout are missing 2-3 starters - were they supposed to win those games? the only two real chances they had in that run were Memphis and Charlotte (and in the Memphis game they were missing Ball and Lopez)
> 
> the defense is actually starting to look decent
> 
> ...


Zu...seriously...wtf....he went from having promise to ZERO real quick.
Lakers made him build up muscle in the offseason and some were saying thats what made him lose quickness....but shit...its like he forgot how to play the game.

Im pretty sure Caruso moonlights as a middle school science teacher somewhere... lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

1-0 in the post Ennis starting era

Josh Hart

Josh Hart DGAF

Josh Hart will take your ball

Josh Hart will strongarm his way to the hoop

Josh Hart will lock down anyone you ask

Josh Hart will get that rebound

Josh Hart is a dedicated pro

Go Lakers


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

BTW....So I'm pretty sure the Lakers had a perfect draft. Magic & Pelinka hit a Grand Slam.

Lonzo (you can debate for Tatum)
Kuzma (Top 5? 3?!? in redraft)
Traded 28th pick Tony Bradley (doing nothing) for 30th (starter/Hart) and 42nd pick
Hart (Playing WELL above being picked 30th)
Thomas Bryant 42nd pick averaging 21/12 in the G-league

Then we pick up Caruso, undrafted in 2016...see something in him EARLY to give him a 2way contract...and now he is the 2nd best true PG on the team and is solid for a first-year player.

Pretty damn impressive


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> BTW....So I'm pretty sure the Lakers had a perfect draft. Magic & Pelinka hit a Grand Slam.
> 
> Lonzo (you can debate for Tatum)
> Kuzma (Top 5? 3?!? in redraft)
> ...


Hadn't really thought about their draft all together like this. This front office actually did a fantastic job in their first draft (depending on what you think of Lonzo, I guess).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

RollWithEm said:


> Hadn't really thought about their draft all together like this. This front office actually did a fantastic job in their first draft (depending on what you think of Lonzo, I guess).


Absolutely, now with Hart getting more playing time he just keeps on showing that he deserves the minutes. His defense is just awesome no matter who you have him defend. His "re-draft stock" is certainly continuing to rise....shit, another solid week or two and he would be inside/close to a top 10 draft pick. Maybe thats a little optimistic but looking now at the draft results not many names stick out that are doing better than him when given playing time.

Dennis Smith, and Donovan Mitchell were picked 9th and 13th...NO team was going to pick them in the top 2 so those gems were really never available for the Lakers to ponder taking.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

BTW 2-0 in post Ennis era


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Absolutely, now with Hart getting more playing time he just keeps on showing that he deserves the minutes. His defense is just awesome no matter who you have him defend. His "re-draft stock" is certainly continuing to rise....shit, another solid week or two and he would be inside/close to a top 10 draft pick. Maybe thats a little optimistic but looking now at the draft results not many names stick out that are doing better than him when given playing time.
> 
> Dennis Smith, and Donovan Mitchell were picked 9th and 13th...NO team was going to pick them in the top 2 so those gems were really never available for the Lakers to ponder taking.


He might be close to top 10 in terms of current (read: recent) production, but there's no way if they did the draft again over all-star weeked that Hart would be a top 15 pick. Way too much talent still in that draft class.

Guys like Fultz, Isaac, Monk, and Josh Jackson might not have shown much so far this season..... but they would all still get picked ahead of Hart. This looks like a loaded (and deep) draft class.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

don't forget Hart was a 4 year kid so he's ahead of a lot of the more talented guys on the learning curve and behind many of them on the 'potential' curve


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hart is certainly a more polished product coming out of college...and the dude is freaking RIPPED. He pushes around player bigger than him routinely. Probably physically strongest guard in the leauge already.

THREE STARTS= THREE DOUBLE/DOUBLE GAMES!!!

Josh Hart now with his third double/double game in a row with crazy shooting percentages. Since starting he has not shown a single reason to put him back on the bench. Im really loving every aspect of his game. So efficient. 

Lonzo and Hart starting backcourt...I say at least try it out for a week or two. Sorry KCP.
15 rebound a game average from the backcourt?!? THATS how you start fast break transition points.

Keep Hart in the starting lineup!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

12-4 since Jan 7th...9 game losing streak right before that
Only behind the Rockets in W/L since that time
8 home wins in a row

This team is realizing what it can become, no hero ball needed, amazing group effort.

Randle is BEASTING, what a turnaround since the beginning of the season.

Hart with another solid game: 10/8/5 
Its been a while since Ive been so excited about watching someone play defense. The guy is on a mission.

Kuzma seems to be getting past the rookie wall.

So many good things happening! 

THERE IS LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL AND IT ISNT A TRAIN!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PLAYOFFS???

Currently 5.5 back of the Pelicans with the Clippers & Utah between us and them.

Pelicans have been going downhill since Boogie injury
Clippers ditched Blake, Gallinari is back, certainly possible to catch them I would think
Utah has been playing well. 8-2 in last 10. Traded away Hood

We gonna make it???


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

shhhh....


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I have a $100 bet with a guy from Houston I met at the opening game last year against the Rockets. Became FB friends after some great friendly trash talking during the game. Security was so confused since neither of us cussed during the trash talk and it never was personal, just about basketball...Of course security sees a black guy Rockets fan wearing "urban clothing" in the nosebleeds being loud and try to kick him out. Myself and the entire section vouched for him so he could stay. Fuck that security guard.

The bet is Lakers win a championship before the Rockets do. Been telling him for almost two years that 2019 is the Lakers year....mad trash talking is going on.

It would be my wet dream to upset them in the 1st round this year


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Last 3 games have given up 130,139,119....ouch

Hope the all star break helps everyone get on the same page defensively


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

shhhh....


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

shhhh...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

shhh...dont look now...5 game winning streak.....shhhh...Lonzo draining clutch 3s....shhhh....


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

3rd seed Blazers also come in red hot tonight. Should be an interesting game.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

no Ingram for a week, groin pull (and not the good kind)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

No Ingram and still managing ways to grind out wins. Love it!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I’m all in on Julius Randle. We must keep him this summer. Pay that man.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

gonna have to figure out a way to get rid of Deng to do that


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> gonna have to figure out a way to get rid of Deng to do that


But isn't Randle the most likely trade chip to be attached to Deng's contract in order to move it?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not with just a couple months left on his contract (and he's kind of breaking out making them want to keep him if possible) - I think it would have to start at Cleveland's 1st plus....? one of the other kids? the next tradeable 1st rounder?

or maybe that whole Pincus extend and stretch option? Pelinka is reportedly a CBA wizard so fingers crossed


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Man, Randle.....wow....this guy has taken it to a FAR new level. Is this the new ordinary? Nobody can stop him, he now plays a CONTROLLED bullyball (mostly). Its gonna be hard to just let him WALK?!? Are we serious???? I cant see that anymore.

I still say screw Lebron for many reasons. My dream 2 max slots are Klay and a trade for AD.

Maybe its gonna be PG and resign Randle?!? UGHHHHHH!!!!!!!! WHAT TO DO?!??!?!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I CANT WAIT FOR NEXT SEASON ALREADY


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PG13, Randle and bring back Lopez and KCP on one year deals? that wouldn't be too shabby a summer - now if these young dudes would stop getting hurt...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

why would KCP and Lopez take 1 yr deals?

I wish...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not a lot of teams w cap space this summer


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

At this point, I’d package Hart, and TB or Zubac + Cleveland’s pick and a future highly protected 1st to ship out Deng. Aren’t too many teams with the cap space to absorb him straight up though. Keeping Randle must be a priority. He’s becoming Barkley 2.0. I’d be fine with just PG and Randle this summer.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you can do that without shifting Deng (I kind of feel like we're not going to get PG13 or Lebron btw)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Here’s the million dollar question. With the caveat that we secure commitments from both Lebron AND PG, would you ship out Kuzma to keep Randle??


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont think we're going to have to worry about that but between Lebron, George, Randle and Ingram you'd have no minutes for him anyway so I guess... sure?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

You shut your dirty whore mouth KSF....We are NOT getting rid of Kuzma and Hart. NO

I think we can get rid of Deng with the draft picks ONLY. CLE 1st(top 15), Den 2nd....maybe add filler of Zubac or Bryant who both have cheap team options. Boom done, some team is taking that.

Honestly, Im not too excited about PG and just straight up do not want Lebron. Now that Randle is playing AMAZING HOF level basketball it makes me want PG even less. Kuzma is putting up ALL TIME rookie stats, he is a killer. Hart relative to his draft positions is also one of the best steals of the draft. The dude has high bball IQ and can guard almost every position. I dont think his trade value caught up to his actual ability. The guy drains his 3's and plays lockdown defense. You don’t trade away a rookie like that.

PG is a great scorer who plays top tier defense...Isnt that what we all expect/desire out of Ingram who has shown this year he is on that path?? INGRAM IS STILL 20 YEARS OLD! 

I think I talked myself into wanting no big name free agent THIS offseason. Bring the team back for one more run. Next offseason sign Klay and trade Randle for the Brow.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> You shut your dirty whore mouth KSF....We are NOT getting rid of Kuzma and Hart. NO
> 
> I think we can get rid of Deng with the draft picks ONLY. CLE 1st(top 15), Den 2nd....maybe add filler of Zubac or Bryant who both have cheap team options. Boom done, some team is taking that.
> 
> ...



Meet me in Temecula, motherfucker!! 

Lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nobody is taking Deng for just a first, a second and Zu/TB. Starting point would he two firsts at he very least if were not including one if the young stud or Hart. Also, there may only be like 3 teams with cap space to be able to absorb him without sending money back. Anybody got a list of expiring contracts??


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Anybody got a list of expiring contracts??


http://www.spotrac.com/nba/free-agents/2019/

I found this very useful site


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Kuzma legit ROY candidate or no?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Legit candidate but I don’t think he wins it over Simmons or Mitchell.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

definitely think Simmons is the fave


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> Kuzma legit ROY candidate or no?


Top 5 in redraft...I think that statement cant be denied now....but no, crazy strong rookie class, not ROY


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hart could be coming back for the last several games of the season. Hopefully, everyone can stay healthy and get a few more runs with the "standard" rotations.

Im really excited for next season. The growth of these players really took off this year.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

kind of sucky end of the season w Lonzo, BI and Kuzma all sidelined - they had some momentum going for a moment there


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

e-monk said:


> kind of sucky end of the season w Lonzo, BI and Kuzma all sidelined - they had some momentum going for a moment there


Seeing what Josh Hart has been capable of has been a bit of blessing in disguise though. He’s certainly much more than just a 3 and D player. We know what Ingram and Kuz bring to the table. Would’ve liked seeing more Lonzo though. Also, Zu has been solid, but throw Thomas Bryant out there already!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

too late for Andre Ingram to enter ROY conversation?


----------

